# Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut



## Pffzzhh! (31. Januar 2010)

*Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe, dass ich in diesem Fall mit eurer Hilfe zu einer Lösung komme.

Ich habe mir vor Kurzem die Club3D 5770 OC gekauft.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Club 3D HD5770 Overclocked
Ich kannte dieses Kühlersetup bereits von einer 4670 und war dort eigentlich davon begeistert.
Nach dem EInbau und den ersten Tests ist mir schnell klar geworden, dass die unter Last doch deutlich aus meinem Gehäuse heraus zu hören ist. Da ich aber gerade mit dem gut Schall-dämmenden Headset Roccat Kave zocke, und das Lüfterrauschen mich nicht nervte, ließ ich es vorerst dabei.

Nun habe ich aber mit Schrecken feststellen müssen, dass sie sogar richtig heiß wird. Ich habe Half Life 2 Episode 2 mit dem Cinematic Mod 10 gestartet, alles hoch gesetzt und mit 2xSSAA + 4x AF gespielt. Die Grafikkarte wurde entsprechend laut. Als ich dann zum Test GPU-Z die Sensorenwerte mitloggen ließ, stellte ich mit erschrecken fest:
Bis zu 98°C! Hamma! (81% Lüfterdrehzahl)
Ich kannte von meiner Singleslot 3870 Temps bis 82°C und das fand ich schon viel.

Sooo, nun zur eigentlichen Frage: Was kann ich tun, ohne einen neuen Kühler zu installieren, damit der (aus meiner Sicht nicht schlechte) Kühler besser arbeitet? Ich bin auch zu handwerklichen Umbauten bereit.

Ich habe bereits neue WLP (Arctic Silver) aufgetragen und nun sogar das Bios geflasht, womit ich die Taktraten wieder auf Standard-5770 gebracht , und den VCore non 1.2 (!) auf 1.1 gesenkt habe. An den Temps hat sich nix geändert (wie damals bei meiner 3870).

Gibt es noch Möglichkeiten, oder passt hier etwas nicht?


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

Mach nen alternativen Kühler/Lüfter drauf.

Ich habe alle meine Club3D Karten (8800, 4870, 4890,5850) mit dem S1 und 2x92mm NB betrieben.
Meine jetzige 5850 wird bei stundenlangen Farcry oder CoD4 nichtmal 42°C warm, bei Standarttakt.
Wenn ich oc auf 1000/1200 liegen die Temps nicht über 60°C


----------



## Pffzzhh! (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Mach nen alternativen Kühler/Lüfter drauf.
> 
> Ich habe alle meine Club3D Karten (8800, 4870, 4890,5850) mit dem S1 und 2x92mm NB betrieben.
> Meine jetzige 5850 wird bei stundenlangen Farcry oder CoD4 nichtmal 42°C warm, bei Standarttakt.
> Wenn ich oc auf 1000/1200 liegen die Temps nicht über 60°C



Hmm... ich hatte ja gehofft, es läuft auf keine Extra-Kosten heraus. Ich finde es zum kotzen, dass der vom Referenzmodell abweichende Lüfter trotzdem so laut und vor allem die GPU so heiß wird.


----------



## Genghis99 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

JaJa - bei den Graka reicht das Billigste Modell.

Von Takten gibts kaum Unterschiede, und die Referenz oder Herstellereigenen Kühllösungen sind Allesamt Sch- ... ungenügend. Kühlerumrüstungen haben ihre Tücken, man verliert im Zweifel die Garantie und riskiert mit ein wenig Ungeschick Totalverlußt. Und nicht jeder Umrüstkühler hält am Ende, was Werbung und Testberichte versprechen. Gerade nicht bei Karten mit hoher TDP.

So kauft man dann ein Luxus OC Modell, dessen Taktraten mit der Referenzkarte meistens auch erreichbar sind - aber wenigstens mit einer gescheiten Kühllösung und Garantie.

Ich persönlich bin handwerklich geschickt - und muss nicht gleich weinen, wenn ich mal ne Karte ins Klo schmeissen muss. Also kaufe ich mir 'ne billige Karte und rüste den Kühler um. Aber nur weils Spass macht - nicht weils vernünftig wäre.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> Hmm... ich hatte ja gehofft, es läuft auf keine Extra-Kosten heraus. Ich finde es zum kotzen, dass der vom Referenzmodell abweichende Lüfter trotzdem so laut und vor allem die GPU so heiß wird.



Versuche mal als max 33% U/min zu stellen. Mit dem Afterburner kannst du solche Lüfterprofile machen. Ich hatte beim RefLü mehrere 5% Stufen gemacht. Bei guter Gehäuselüftung bleibt er dann "relativ" ruhig.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> Ich bin auch zu handwerklichen Umbauten bereit.


 
Dann mach einen neuen Kühler drauf. Auch wenn du ausdrücklich keinen Kühlerumbau machen willst, ist das das einzig vernünftige - alles Andere ist einfach Murks.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

Arctic Cooling L2 Pro, kostet fast nix und kühlt super... so viel Geld sollte bei 'ner 140 Euro teuren Grafikkarte schon drin sein .


----------



## Pffzzhh! (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Versuche mal als max 33% U/min zu stellen. Mit dem Afterburner kannst du solche Lüfterprofile machen. Ich hatte beim RefLü mehrere 5% Stufen gemacht. Bei guter Gehäuselüftung bleibt er dann "relativ" ruhig.



Danke für den Tipp, aber soll dann die Karte verglühen?



> Als ich dann zum Test GPU-Z die Sensorenwerte mitloggen ließ, stellte  ich mit erschrecken fest:
> Bis zu 98°C! Hamma! (81% Lüfterdrehzahl)





> Dann mach einen neuen Kühler drauf. Auch wenn du ausdrücklich keinen  Kühlerumbau machen willst, ist das das einzig vernünftige - alles Andere  ist einfach Murks.





> Arctic Cooling L2 Pro, kostet fast nix und kühlt  super... so viel Geld sollte bei 'ner 140 Euro teuren Grafikkarte schon  drin sein .



Ich fürchte auch fast, dass das sein muss. Aber verratet mir bitte noch: Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen meinem Kühler und dem L2Pro? Sehen für mich nahezu gleich aus. Warum kühlt dann mein Kühler so beschissen und der dazugekaufte besser?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

AC L2 pro würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Der hat nicht mal Heatpipes. Hol dir besser AC Accelero S1 rev.2 oder Scythe Musashi/Setsugen.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

Ähh ...schon mal daran gedacht die Karte aus dem Grund zu reklamieren 
Obwohl nachdem du die Wlp selbst gewechselt hast werden sie dir immer den schwarzen Peter zuschieben.

Weil deine Temps sind für eine 5770er nicht normal.


----------



## schlappe89 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

Was soll er denn reklamieren wenn die Karte 98° heiss wird? Solange sie funktioniert gibts da keinen Grund denk ich.
Und wenn hohe Lautstärke als Mangel angesehen wird dürften manche Karten gar nicht erst verkauft werden.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

^^Doch da gibt es einen Grund zu reklamieren ....das die Karte im Vergleich zu anderen Karten wesentlich heißer wird 

Hier findet ihr mal die normalen Temps von 5770er .....schauts euch einfach mal an und ihr werdet schnell feststellen das seine Karte nicht in Ordnung sein kann 

HD 5770 | Media-Planet.org

Seine Karte hat einen defekt ....ganz einfach 
Im Sommer bei mehr Außentemperatur stirbt sie


----------



## cmd (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

dachte , die meisten vernünftigen, alternativen kühllösungen passen nicht, wegen dem layout der karte, zumindest im referenzdesign?
ich weiß nur vom l2 und vom thermalright hr03.
ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, denn ich nutze auch eine 5770 im referenzlayout und bin ebenfalls nicht begeistert, allerdings nur auf grund der geräuschkulisse.
nochmal klar: welche guten kühler passen?

bin von einer 8800gt mit accelero s1 passiv auf dies umgestiegen. mein system war vorher nich zu hören. slipstreams und der rest passiv. will die gleiche lautstärke zurück


----------



## schlappe89 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

@true monkey:
Ich glaub schon, dass es Fälle in denen die Karte zurückgenommen wird, ich denke aber eher aus Kulanz. Auf der Karte steht nicht geschrieben wie heiss sie wird und wie laut sie ist, und da sie die Leistung die sie verspricht sollte eigendlich nichts daran kaputt sein!?

Lass dir die Karte umtauschen. Alternate ist für seinen guten Service bekannt und die Drücken bestimmt ein Auge zu. Vielleicht stellt sich ja heraus dass irgendwas defekt ist.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



> Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen meinem Kühler und dem L2Pro?


 das ist der gleiche Kühler


----------



## Mightflash (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

Also um da paar eigene Erfahrungen rein zu bringen.... Hab ne Powercolor 5770 PCS+ also auch OC und naja ... es passt definitiv kein Musashi oder so drauf was natürlich gut wäre aber nicht der Fall ist also ist das schwer ne Kühllösung zu finden! Der L2 ist ein Stückchen besser und keinesfalls !DER GLEICHE! wie der referenzlüfter! Ein wenig leiser und ein wenig leistungsfähiger aber es gibt nur den teureren HR-03 von Thermalright als Alternative und der kost in der Revision gleich 40+.... Dann kommen Lüfter dazu.... Also würde ich echt sagen dass mit deiner Karte was nicht stimmt weil diese temeraturen selbst bei max OC und meinem Referenzlüfter (der ja der gleiche ist) nicht auftreten!!!! Weiß nicht was deine karte hat aber ein Einschickversuch ist es wert denke ich.... Wenn Alternate sagt du hast da eigene Wärmeleitpaste raufgemacht und dran rumgefummelt kannst du zwar nichts machen aber normal ist das nicht was deine Grafikkarte da liefert...............


----------



## Harry`s (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



Mightflash schrieb:


> Also um da paar eigene Erfahrungen rein zu bringen.... Hab ne Powercolor 5770 PCS+ also auch OC und naja ... es passt definitiv kein Musashi oder so drauf was natürlich gut wäre aber nicht der Fall ist also ist das schwer ne Kühllösung zu finden! Der L2 ist ein Stückchen besser und keinesfalls !DER GLEICHE! wie der referenzlüfter! Ein wenig leiser und ein wenig leistungsfähiger aber es gibt nur den teureren HR-03 von Thermalright als Alternative und der kost in der Revision gleich 40+.... Dann kommen Lüfter dazu.... Also würde ich echt sagen dass mit deiner Karte was nicht stimmt weil diese temeraturen selbst bei max OC und meinem Referenzlüfter (der ja der gleiche ist) nicht auftreten!!!! Weiß nicht was deine karte hat aber ein Einschickversuch ist es wert denke ich.... Wenn Alternate sagt du hast da eigene Wärmeleitpaste raufgemacht und dran rumgefummelt kannst du zwar nichts machen aber normal ist das nicht was deine Grafikkarte da liefert...............



Hallo,
es gibt verschiedene Platinenlayout`s, aleine bei den Club 3d Karten glaube 3 an der zahl, deine PowerColor HD 5770 PCS+ zählt glaube zu denen wo der DVI es verhindert einen anderen Kühler zu verbauen.



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> das ist der gleiche Kühler


Nein ist nicht der gleiche, der von der Club ist wesentlich flacher (Kleiner)

*Man Könnte ja mal einen Thread eröffnen, bei welchem Platinenlayout welcher Kühler passt.

*


----------



## GxGamer (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Arctic Cooling L2 Pro, kostet fast nix und kühlt super... so viel Geld sollte bei 'ner 140 Euro teuren Grafikkarte schon drin sein .



Der ist fast bei jeder Club 3D drauf . Auf meiner 4670 auch, genau wie auf der 5770 des TE.



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> das ist der gleiche Kühler



Seh ich genauso.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



Harry`s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es gibt verschiedene Platinenlayout`s, aleine bei den Club 3d Karten glaube 3 an der zahl, deine PowerColor HD 5770 PCS+ zählt glaube zu denen wo der DVI es verhindert einen anderen Kühler zu verbauen.
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank fr die vielen Antworten! Ich habe mich nun doch entschieden einen Kühler zu kaufen.
Hat denn jetzt jemand Erfahrung, der mir definitiv sagen kann, welche Kühler da draufpassen?


----------



## cmd (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fr die vielen Antworten! Ich habe mich nun doch entschieden einen Kühler zu kaufen.
> Hat denn jetzt jemand Erfahrung, der mir definitiv sagen kann, welche Kühler da draufpassen?



defenitiv: Artic Cooling L2 und Thermalright HR-03, laut Hersteller bei Referenzlayout.


----------



## EinarN (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

Ich hab auch so eine Club 3 D jedoch Passiv geckült.
Ein wenig Strapazieren und das ding ist auf 60°C in null comma nichts.

Bevor ich da was Anfasse versuche ich mal was anderes.
Ich verde die Karte via riesercard im Rechner Senkrecht Verbauen, paralel zum MB bei ein 6 cm abstand vom linken gehäusedeckel wo ein 120er Lüfter drauf ist was mit 1400 rpm friscluft von draussen direkt auf der GraKa pustet.

Die Anschußkabeln gehen dann über Adapter verlängerungen an eine Zusäzliche Selbstgebaute Slotblende mit Anschlüsse.

Mal sehen was dabei Heraus kommt weil diese Hitze Entwicklungen sind echt Nervig.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



cmd schrieb:


> defenitiv: Artic Cooling L2 und Thermalright HR-03, laut Hersteller bei Referenzlayout.



Danke! Ich schaue mal, ob ich die hier vor Ort günstig bekomme. Ich berichte wieder, wenns was Neues gibt.

Falls noch jemand Kühler-Vorschläge für mein Layout hat: Nur her damit!


----------



## cmd (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

bei mir wird es der hr03. is mir eig zu teuer, aber den werde ich wohl semi-passiv (lüfter im gehäuseboden) betreiben können. 
dann herscht endlich wieder stille


----------



## Pffzzhh! (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

Soooo....

Entwarnung! ich war schuld!

Ich habe ja wie erwähnt die WLP selber neu draufgestrichen. Da mir das Problem die ganze Zeit im Kopt herumgeschwirrt ist, habe ich nun das Ganze noch einmal überprüft.

Grafikkarte ausgebaut, Lüfter ab... Und siehe da: Kaum WLP drauf. Ich war wohl etwas zu sparsam oder der Rest ist verdampft(?). Kein Wunder, war zwischen den dünnen Linien der WLP noch viel blanke Chipfläche zu sehen; kein Wunder also auch die Temps.

So, nun habe ich die WLP noch einmal entfernt und großzügig Neue (vorher Archtiv Silver 3, nun Noctua NT-H1) aufgetragen.

Neuer Test: Alles im grünen Bereich. Ich habe noch einmal HL2 Ep2 gestartet, diesmal die volle Breitseite mit 8xSSAA und 16xAF (trotzdem gerade noch spielbar  ) und die Temps pendelten sich bei 80°C ein. 
Erfolg!
Da die Karte aber immer noch etwas laut ist, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, einfach den Lüfter gegen einen anderen zu tauschen -> Hier gesehen.

Also Asche auf mein Haupt! Lange nach Lösungen für ein Problem gesucht, dass ich mir selber gemacht habe!

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

Ich würde noch mal die Lüfter einwerfen:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Arctic Cooling VGA Cooler Accelero S2

1-2 120mmer drauf setzen und das ganze sollte schön kühl und leise werden.


----------



## darkycold (4. März 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich würde noch mal die Lüfter einwerfen:
> Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Arctic Cooling VGA Cooler Accelero S2
> 
> 1-2 120mmer drauf setzen und das ganze sollte schön kühl und leise werden.


Passt nicht, da du hier zwei dvi übereinander hast..


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

Hmm und der S1?


----------



## darkycold (4. März 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

der L2
Arctic Cooling
Der passt!


----------



## Pffzzhh! (5. März 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



darkycold schrieb:


> der L2
> Arctic Cooling
> Der passt!



Danke für den Tipp, aber zwischendurch haben wir bereits festgestellt, dass der verbaute Lüfter dem L2 entspricht.

Laut der neuen PCGH passen von den getesteten Kühlern lediglich der Prolimatech MK-13 und der Zalman VF900-Cu drauf.

Allerdings haben wir ja bereits besprochen, dass es durchaus viele verschiedene Layouts gibt, wie uns Harry´s hier bereits deutlich gezeigt hat. Also bleibt wohl leider wirklich nur die Wahl: Selber probieren oder warten, bis jemand mit dem gleichen Layout etwas passendes gefunden hat.


----------



## cmd (8. März 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*

hab den hr-03 jetzt montiert. ist thermalright-typisch hochwertig verarbeitet und werkzeuglos zu installieren. die temperaturen sind auch semi-passiv im grünen bereich. bin absolut zufrieden.
allerdings ist der kühler in relation zum anschaffungspreis der karte zu teuer. deswegen nur für ultra-silent-pcs zu empfehlen.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (8. März 2010)

*AW: Club3D 5770 wird mir zu heiß / laut*



cmd schrieb:


> hab den hr-03 jetzt montiert. ist thermalright-typisch hochwertig verarbeitet und werkzeuglos zu installieren. die temperaturen sind auch semi-passiv im grünen bereich. bin absolut zufrieden.
> allerdings ist der kühler in relation zum anschaffungspreis der karte zu teuer. deswegen nur für ultra-silent-pcs zu empfehlen.



Auch mir ist er etwas zu teuer, aber auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deine Info!


----------

